# What is TLC ?



## OrchidIsa (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi 

I would like to know if somebody knows what's TLC? I saw a paph grower saying that his paph woluwense has a shallow root system that needs TLC.

Thanks!


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 11, 2013)

Time, Love and Care I think.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 11, 2013)

Tender loving care.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Oct 11, 2013)

Really!? 

Ok... thanks


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 11, 2013)

Je boude.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 11, 2013)

OrchidIsa said:


> Really!?
> 
> Ok... thanks



Beyond the exact meaning of the letters the phrase is used to say... the plant needs extra special care and attention compared to other plants.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh, ok  So that's what I'll do...

Thanks gonewild!


----------



## Ray (Oct 11, 2013)

tetra lydro cannibanol


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 11, 2013)

Ray said:


> tetra lydro cannibanol



That's THC......................................somewhat different but the end effect may be similar.


----------



## Secundino (Oct 11, 2013)

¿¿canniba??nol:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: stoned cannibals, thats fun:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::clap::clap:


----------



## jtrmd (Oct 11, 2013)

A music group from the 90s


----------



## Brabantia (Oct 11, 2013)

Thin Layer Chromatography


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 11, 2013)

Twins leading a camel ?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 11, 2013)

The Learning Channel, now with 80% more reality TV and infomercials!


----------



## jtrmd (Oct 11, 2013)

mrhappyrotter said:


> The Learning Channel, now with 80% more reality TV and infomercials!



I think all the old ''Learning'' channels are like that now.I am really disappointed in how bad The History Channel is now.


----------



## abax (Oct 12, 2013)

Hijack! Mrhappy and jtrmd, you aren't alone in your disappointment. The
Discovery and History channels are soooooo off the mark. We still do have
the Science channel which seems to be interesting and informative...for
now. I do hope a lot of people are watching "Through The Wormhole with
Morgan Freeman".


----------

